# Survey Course



## courtneyf96 (Dec 17, 2021)

I recommend taking a Survey Course at PassPe.com. It is hard to study on your own and finding the right course will provide guidance. I passed the Survey Exam on my first try after taking the course with Dr. Mansour. Dr. Mansour is easy to learn from. He provides in person lectures, workshops and lots of material to pass. He provides a textbook, practice problem and practice exams book and is always available for questions. He provides many practice problems that if you put in the time to go through them, you will pass. I always have success when taking his courses.


----------

